# A Merry Time with Riding The Gaza Zebras



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I just caught a brief story on this the other day and thought what a treat for the Kids of Gaza - Having a ride on a Zebra!









With a Z and Strip in their location name, it seems only fitting that that the Gazaian Palestinians might have Zebras, their black and white also befitting of a life without a great deal of the right sort of colour to it we could say.

But ironically, because not everything is always black and white in any land of turmoil, it being often said that in any War, the first thing lost is the truth!

Sadly, the stripes of the strip are of a painted variety but all credit to the Zoo for having painted donkeys give the kids some joy.
One article - Gaza zoo replaces zebras with painted donkeys - Science- msnbc.com

A little bit of brightness in an otherwise bleak landscape and at a festive time of the year when there should be happiness and joy.

Whatever your religion, culture, beliefs or customs I wish all a safe and happy time of the year as we transcend into another.


----------



## yossitr1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*why to abuse animal??*

Though they did it for the fun fun of the kids, I think that it is hurting the donkies


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

How so Yossitr1? for donkeys are used in many countries as beasts of burden and here a couple have been given what could arguably be an easier life.

They have had a haircut and then been painted using a vegetable based product, not too bad a job either if you have a look at a picture of a real donkey and they probably now get reasonably cared for, having a lot of attention from children too.

They look quite content which is saying something for the lives of millions in that region of the planet.


----------



## yossitr1 (Dec 26, 2009)

wanderer, they don't supposed to be painted at all!! and not to have haircut in the winter!!!
don't forget that this is just a picture and you can't know how they treated .


----------



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

I wonder what they oughta paint when elephants go hungry. I'd say it is a sad story that even animals at zoo are getting neglected because of the war. it maybe fun or attractive to have a zebra like donkey but I don't think its right... wont the paint get into the donkey? I mean some paint smell really bad and some can get into the eyes or be licked by it...wouldn't it be harmful and cause more animal fatalities.?


----------



## Roozbahani (Dec 11, 2010)

*Salute to Palestine *people


----------

